# are there any dangers to having a D&C??



## Erin_82 (Jul 15, 2005)

I've heard from somewhere (internet) that a D&C can cause minor scaring in the uterus...and that can make it hard to get pregnant again?
anyone know if it's true?

i've been having a miscarriage for 2 weeks now and i'm considering a D&C.
i have an appt to talk to my DR tomorow.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have had 2 m/c and d&c with both. My first was in 7/90 and when I chose to ttc again it took 2 months. I had a m/c w/ d&c in june and my first "normal" af was in July. I think like alot of medical procedures it depends on who is doing it. I trust my ob a great deal and know he is very skilled so I didnt have any worries. Even with a natural m/c you could still end up with a d&c due to retained tissue. In my case I have 3 children at home and didnt want them to see me go through a m/c. That was my choice and it was what was best for me. You need to do what is best for you.


----------



## Erin_82 (Jul 15, 2005)

thank you for the reply.
i'm sorry for your losses, but i'm happy that you're able to have 3 beautiful children!


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

Erin_82, I am so sorry for your loss.

I had a D&C two weeks ago after bleeding and cramping for 10 days. At that point I was tired of feeling physically horrible and decided to go in for the procedure. My doctor was supportive of my decision and would have been supportive for me waiting a little longer. She did tell me that the risk of infection increases and she told me that my body should have m/c naturally within that time. It will be good for you to see your doctor and get their opinion. My doctor was able to tell by examining me if my cervix was open and the size of my uterus. My body had barely done any m/cing on its own.

My doctor explained that the main rare risks include 1) puncturing a hole in the uterus and 2) not removing all of the tissue. I have also heard from others that if you have a D&C your body has to rebuild the lining, whereas a natural m/c sometimes leaves part of it intact.

I wish that I would have m/c naturally, but for me, I was happy to be done with the physical aspect of the m/c and to start healing. The D&C was a fast procedure and I went home the same day. I felt a bit crampy and tired the next day and returned to work two days afterwards.

As PP said, you need to do what is best for you. Take care of yourself. Drink lots of fluids.







to you.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

There are risks to the D&C just like with any surgical procedure. Most women don't have difficulties but I've heard of many who have excessive blood loss and cramping for wks. A friend of mine had ongoing uterine infections following her D&C. At one dr's office, I was given a little pamphlet that about preg loss that had one short paragraph on the D&C. The paragraph was a brief explanation of the procedure that explained that uterine puncture can occur. I've heard of complications with conceiving (scar tissue preventing fertilized egg from implanting on uterus) and labor (damaged cervix swelling requiring c-section) caused by D&C. In fact, I had a very complicated m/c in 2003, and my dr refused to give me a D&C unless I showed signs of uterine infection.

I don't say this to scare you, but definitely consider the risks before making the decision. Most women have a D&C without subsequent problems, but you never know if you could be the one to have complications. I would suggest posting this question on one of those pregnancy mega-websites where they get a ton of traffic. You'll find women who were glad they had the D&C and others who had short or long term damage from it.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I have had both a natural miscarriage and a d&c. The natural one I had to induce labor as it went on and on, it was a very healing process but was quite intense. By my last loss (the third) there was no way I was personally able to go through yet another birth so I chose the d&c figuring it was easier. It many ways it was, I was put to sleep and awoke when it was over with little pain. Then 2 days later I had major major cramps and a lot of bleeding and clots, I was told that shouldn't have happened yet it was like having a complete miscarriage after having had a d&c. Then I bled on and off for 2+months. I have been told none of that is *normal* but my body has felt so screwed up for so long, had I had it naturally I know I would have recovered easier. If I ever am in that situation again (and I really really hope I never am) I would go for natural again.








and I hope you find what is best for you

tara


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Most doctors or clinics tell you "excessive" bleeding is not normal but no one warns you about the (graphic) huge passage of clots and jelly-like blood a few days or a week after the d&c. A big nasty mess, usually just one or two times. I have had a couple, had this every time, and most of my doula clients ask me privately if postpartum bleeding is anything like post-abortion bleeding. I have warned a few friends about it when they have had abortions or miscarriages and all have been grateful, because it can be frightening if you don't expect it.

I have read that unless a puncture is severe the uterus will heal over just fine. Personally I might consider going to an abortion clinic or a doctor who performs abortions because experience can make the difference in surgical technique. IME the procedure, while a bit uncomfortable and scary, is actually quite gentle. I have only ever had local anesthesia though twilight and general are usually options. I have never had any problems afterward, just the weird bleeding a week later, and then a normal period within four or five weeks of the surgery. No problems with subsequent pregnancies. Even very late abortions/D&E procedures do not usually damage the cervix enough to interfere with future conception or carrying a pregnancy to term. One advantage to the d&c is it gets it all over with and any pg symptoms disappear immediately. Just make sure the doctor you are going to knows what s/he is doing.


----------

